# Wordperfect viewer



## Rainman50

I have an XP machine and I need a viewer for Wordperfect(.wpd) files. I do not know what version of Wordperfect the files are. I want a simple viewer, no plugins, can anyone help? thanks in advance!!


----------



## Cookies

.wpd files are actually Wordpad. And you should already have a viewer. Try this: Start, Run type in "wordpad" (no quotes). Open the file and you should be able to view them.

You can also save them as .doc files if you have MS Word, or another text editor -- there are some decent free ones like 602. http://www.software602.com/products/pcs/


----------



## kiwiguy

.WPD are also Wordperfect documents, as the poster suggests.


----------



## Rainman50

I am able to view these files with MS Word, but i was looking for a Wordperfect viewer.


----------



## tbritches

There is no dedicated view for WordPerfect. Quickview Plus http://www.stellent.com/stellent3/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=66 can view the files.


----------



## Cookies

Rainman, I think this is what you're after: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...60-E4F3-436D-A5A7-DA0E5431E5C1&displaylang=EN

It's Word's viewer for Win95/98/NT and 2K


----------



## covert215

Sorry to revive a very old thread. I searched for WordPerfect viewer on google and this came up. Does anyone have a solution at this point?


----------



## gaj1967

The MS viewer that says it works with Wordperfect doesn't. The same thing from a rpogram called Brava. I think that's the name. Anyway, I ended up installing OpenOffice. It's a FREE Office Suite that does work with WPD, and other files. Download it at http://www.openoffice.org

Gil


----------



## covert215

A few months late (years for the original post), but a useful tip nevertheless

I use openoffice for Linux


----------



## Scouter

Start Wordperfect 11
Open the folder that contiains the wpd files you wish to preview
On the toolbar is a privew icon It looks like a rectangle with blue writing
Select it
On the right side a window will appear but it is usually too small for previewing so place the mouse pointer on its left border. Hold mouse pointer down and drag left.
Preview window will increase in size and files will just line up on extreme left.


----------



## yankees26an

You could email the document to yourself using gmail, and then open it using Google Docs  

Can't wait for Google to release that Word/Wordprefect killer eh?


----------



## pybolden

:up: Go to this link and download this file, you will be able to view WordPerfect files.

http://www.download.com/3000-2381_4-10629060.html

Also, if you open with Word, it will ask you what type of file are you converting, you click on WordPerfect version 9x or whatever is there.

Give it a shot! It worked flawless for me!
Otherwise you have to go to Corel homepage and download a trial version of their WP software and all the other stuff follows!

Blessings!
PB


----------

